# Simplicity 16HP Vanguard - Charging Issues



## hispeed (May 12, 2005)

Hi all! Cool board you have going here! Surprised it has taken me this long to find it.

I have a Simplicity that isn't charging, and I'm a hobbyist, so I know there's a diode in there somewhere... Any suggestions about troubleshooting the charging system? Here are the symptoms:

Starts and runs fine for about 1-2 hours. Weakens so PTO disengages, lift won't work, and eventually dies on the way to the shop. Won't re-start, dash lights still work, in Neutral, already looped the seat switch. Hydrostat linkage needs adjustment (phase II repairs of "Project: Bought From Friend-Of-A-Friend") Charge battery and go for another hour or two.

I need to tear into it, and found a factory repair manual on the cheap, but would appreciate any pitfalls or list of usual suspects anybody can draw from their experiences. The Simplicity is a pretty sexy mower with more electrical system than my first car (save turn signals), but the charging system looks fairly standard. Thanks for any advice!
-hs


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if it has a ammeter, make sure that works, and well all connections going to it are good, also since i don't know how old it is, really old models had a fuse right there from the alternator under the flywheel. that and its grounded good.


----------



## hispeed (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Bugman. It's an early '90s Landlord (1700 series, maybe 1716..) Sorry wasn't on last night to reply. Fiance blew all four speakers in her car, so I was using the soldering iron ILO the computer.

I'm about to tear into it this weekend. Already checked connections, and did the ol' "remove and touch negative battery lead to look for spark to indicate a bad short somehwere" test. Hey, it worked when the seat switch wire got in a bind, and was shorting on the seat spring that had rubbed off the insulator. That was an interesting intermittent kill switch... Hopefully it'll be obvious once inside. Thanks for the tips, and if you think of anymore, I'll be checking in. l8r, and thanks.


----------

